# Need help hanging my Sol



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm should be getting my LED lights this week hopefully and I wanted to find someone with experience with hanging LEDs from the ceiling and sw lighting. I'm a newbie and have no idea about lighting and how high to suspend it. I just want to get it installed properly and not having to worry that it might fall down. I was told it's easy to hang,would need to drill two holes, use butterfly screws, screw in the screws and it's done. I'm really bad at putting things up.

I will pay $20.00 for your time. I live in the West End. Parking won't be an issue as I will have a spot for your car. I work from home too!

Thanks,
Elaine


----------



## monocus (Sep 27, 2010)

no problem-give me a call-604 521 1510-bill


----------



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

Aqua illumination have a custom bracket that attaches to the tank stand.check out modularled.ca,they have them and i believe they cost $65 a piece.


----------

